# Can't find devices in menuconfig?!??

## sschueller

I can't find an answer to this anywhere.

I need to install the kernel module "usbnet". So I do "make menuconfig" but I can't find it in there. It's supposed to be under USB. I have menuconfig set to show experimental devices but I still don't see it. I also wanted AX8817X support so I did "emerge development-sources" but I also don't see it.

I can see the usbnet file here: /usr/src/linux-2.4.25/drivers/usb/usbnet.c

What do I need to do?

-Stefan

----------

## Earthwings

For kernel 2.6

Device Drivers --> USB Support --> Multi-purpose USB Networking Framework

grep through the config file like this often  helps.

```

$ grep USBNET -B 8 /usr/src/linux/.config

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

```

----------

